# WWE Turns Off-Screen Relationship Into a Storyline (D-Bry/Divas Spoiler)



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

> *- World Heavyweight Champion Daniel Bryan is reportedly dating WWE Diva Brie Bella. New photos that have surfaced online this week confirm the rumors.
> 
> What makes this interesting is that WWE has began a feud between Bryan's on-screen girlfriend AJ Lee and The Bella Twins. Last Friday's SmackDown saw AJ defeat Nikki Bella after Daniel Bryan stopped Brie from making the twin switch. WWE's website speculated that Bryan stopped the switch maybe because he was still emotionally scarred by breaking up with the Bellas. If you remember, Bryan dated the Bella Twins in the storylines last year.
> 
> The feud continued at last night's SmackDown tapings as AJ defeated Brie with help from Bryan.*


Source










YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AJ must squash them ASAP.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Come on bryan, you should have gone after Nikki, the hotter one.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh and the photos:


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Brie Bella is no vegan! hahaha the BJ reference pic is pretty funny. WWE should keep people's personal relationships out of storylines. Brie and Bryan seem to be secretive people and have confirmed nothing on twitter about their relationship. It is clear they probably wanted it to be private.

How did those photos pop up on the web anyways?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> Come on bryan, you should have gone after Nikki, the hotter one.


IMO Nikki has an awkward face shape, the other (Brie) looks a lot more feminine and beautiful.









Brie is on left.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Both Bellas are HOT and I for one would be happy with either one (or both )


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

-Extra- said:


> Oh and the photos:


Those photos look like they were taken with a camera from the 1970's.

And where exactly is Brie's hand going in that first pic?


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> Come on bryan, you should have gone after Nikki, the hotter one.


Isn't she dating Dolph? Would explain why she was on Download this week.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Both Bellas are HOT and I for one would be happy with either one (*or both* )


Remember the stories: Only Mr.Excitement Johnny Ace had the pleasure of both Bellas at the same time...  ... in a hot tub.

:ace


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

olympiadewash said:


> Brie Bella is no vegan! hahaha the BJ reference pic is pretty funny. WWE should keep people's personal relationships out of storylines. Brie and Bryan seem to be secretive people and have confirmed nothing on twitter about their relationship. It is clear they probably wanted it to be private.
> 
> How did those photos pop up on the web anyways?


Well, the tag on the pic says bella-twins.net, so I am guessing a bella had something to do with it. Very tiny, that does say "bella-twins.net", right? Also, they will always look the same to me, I can't tell the difference.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

^that is like a fan-site, not the official thing


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Xander45 said:


> Those photos look like they were taken with a camera from the 1970's.
> 
> And where exactly is Brie's hand going in that first pic?


My guess is it is some random photo booth. She probably had a hand full of dragon meat!


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

-Extra- said:


> ^that is like a fan-site, not the official thing


haxorz


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

-Extra- said:


> ^that is like a fan-site, not the official thing


Ah, then let the speculation begin.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No, fuck this. I feared for this and predicted it in this post here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/604669-daniel-bryan-discussion-galore-28.html

I don't care if they're a real-life couple, I don't want them in a storyline together as it was bad enough the first time around. I swear this will lead to Bryan breaking up with AJ and getting back together with The Bellas, considering Bryan's a heel and so are they - while AJ is still the unwilling face.

By the way, Brie is the hotter of the two twins - it's not even debatable.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

DB get's the ladies on and off screen. Lucky dude.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> By the way, Brie is the hotter of the two twins - it's not even debatable.


I can't really tell the difference to be honest, but I've not studied them that hard.

But Brie looks so much better in this pic than she does in any of the photo shoots I have seen of them where they're smothered in makeup.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Surely there's a joke in her about him being conflicted about not wanting her to "eat meat"


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Dragon is a Pimp.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

lol at the BJ pose.

The classics are always the best.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

D-BRY GOT GAME, SON. Props to him for dating the hotter Bella twin. People hate on the Bellas on here, but the same people would give anything to be with one of them. 

As for the storyline, I can imagine they'll do something where AJ catches Bryan in a compromising position with Brie, only for Bryan to bully AJ and convince her nothing was going on. It'd further Bryan's douchebag character.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Xander45 said:


> I can't really tell the difference to be honest, but I've not studied them that hard.
> 
> But Brie looks so much better in this pic than she does in any of the photo shoots I have seen of them where they're smothered in makeup.


I can tell them apart, but I must admit it took me a while to notice their discreet differences.

Nikki has a more rounded face, a more predominant chin, and oddly shaped nose that if you look closely you can tell apart from Brie's. She's also, how do I put this nicely, the more ''chubbier'' twin. And in photo shoots of both of them, you can often times tell the difference between them without even looking at their faces, as Brie is the more skinnier one with the more defined abdomen. 

Brie looks (as Extra rightfully said on the first page) alot more feminine and naturally beautiful. And I agree, that picture you have quoted is much better than alot of the pics of her, as it highlights her naturally beauty, and it shows that she doesn't need excessive makeup to appear attractive unlike the majority of the other divas.



Heel said:


> People hate on the Bellas on here, but the same people would give anything to be with one of them.


I hope that wasn't directed at me, as I'm like their biggest fans on this forum. I was hating on the fact that I have no desire to see a storyline between them - as I can't stand Daniel Bryan's current character - not them.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I hope they don't put Brie and DB together on screen anytime soon. I think they still have 3-4 months of AJ/DB.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

chicks dig workrate


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Bryan is my hero.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I would be interested in a mini-angle involving Brie just as long as they don't make Bryan look as big as a loser as they did Ryder.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

And people call Bryan a nerd..


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

There's a "Bryan can't have Brie, he's a vegan" joke, but I won't be that guy


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

It's his undeniable sex appeal.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SummerLove said:


> Come on bryan, you should have gone after Nikki, the hotter one.


I'm not so sure anymore, in their recent photoshoots Brie has been smokin'


----------



## The German Suplex (Aug 20, 2011)

The real question is, do the Bellas perform their signature switcharoo in the sack?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Damn, what a pimp. And Cole calls him a nerd.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Means nothing until we see more come of it, considering the Bellas have been heels for about 2 years now and always play this role.

This is just someone speculating from tumblr photos.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

How is that a storyline? So AJ fought one of the Bellas he's dating. It'll be forgotten by next week or the week after that.

Anything the dirt sheets can spin into something that even resembles news, they'll do it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I would be interested in a mini-angle involving Brie just as long as they don't make Bryan look as big as a loser as they did Ryder.


Bryan is a master manipulator, something Ryder is not. Hell the first time round he played the Bella's with Gail Kim.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

So while Bryan went from Bella Twins to Gail Kim to AJ to Brie Bella, in mean time Cole had only Chimel, Miz and Swagger?

unk


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

OH BOY AM I EXCITED TO SEE ANOTHER RELATIONSHIT ANGLE


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Bryan has it all. The beard, the skills, the gold, and the women. How can you not be a fan of this guy?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## The German Suplex (Aug 20, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> So while Bryan went from Bella Twins to Gail Kim to AJ to Brie Bella, in mean time Cole had only Chimel, Miz and Swagger?
> 
> unk


Don't forget Heidenreich.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't see how this means they're turning it into a storyline.



World Wide said:


> It's his undeniable sex appeal.


You're probably being facetious but it's true. He's always had a thing about him.



Xander45 said:


> I can't really tell the difference to be honest, but I've not studied them that hard.
> 
> But Brie looks so much better in this pic than she does in any of the photo shoots I have seen of them where they're smothered in makeup.


Brie is legitimately the pretty twin. Nikki has a moon shaped face.
Nikki also has a scratchier voice.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Bryan's lucky!


----------



## User *** (Mar 18, 2012)

Nikki also has tiny tits.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

So, Brie is with Bryan and Nikki is with Ziggler.

Does that make them eskimo brothers? I guess the ladies really do love workrate.


----------



## KilledAssassin (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope it doesn't turn out like it did in the past.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Bryan, what a pimp.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Amber B said:


> You're probably being facetious but it's true. He's always had a thing about him.


Nah, I wasn't being facetious. He said it about himself just before telling AJ to shut up. :lmao


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

AJ on screen and Bella off?

D Bryan right dere dawg.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

Dat beard.
Anyway, AJ owns both Bellas, any single day.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

This won't end well i'm sure.. workplace relationships never do, once they eventually break up it will be the definition of awkward having to still go to work and see that person on a regular basis. I guess you could ask CM Punk how that feels, hasn't he dated half the divas?


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

AJ lee is better, pretty cool story line though


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Undashing Rom said:


> Anyway, AJ owns both Bellas, any single day.


In what way? Is for the fact that she looks like a average-looking 13 year old girl, who dresses like a boy, and is so unconvincing that she looks like she could be Daniel Bryan's little sister. Not her girlfriend. 

I know you will bring up her wrestling ability, but that's irrelevant when you can't see that wrestling ability showcased when WWE give literally a minute for their divas matches.

Anyway, Daniel Bryan can keep AJ. The worst possible thing would be to involve The Bella Twins with Daniel Bryan again, especially with how annoying his current character is.


----------



## CAT IN THE HAT (Dec 7, 2011)

How the fuck does Daniel Bryan keep pulling sexy ass chicks??? This dude has no swag whatsoever, on top of that he's ugly. That Bella chick has no standards.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Hope this isn't like a Chyna/Eddie Guerrero deal where CCTV footage leaks of Bryan in the shower with the Bellas or something. 

AJ/Bryan need to stay as a couple. I want an AJ heel turn at WM!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

CAT IN THE HAT said:


> How the fuck does Daniel Bryan keep pulling sexy ass chicks??? This dude has no swag whatsoever, on top of that he's ugly. That Bella chick has no standards.


He got DAT BEARD SWAG!


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

CAT IN THE HAT said:


> How the fuck does Daniel Bryan keep pulling sexy ass chicks??? This dude has no swag whatsoever, on top of that *he's ugly*. That Bella chick has no standards.


Those Bella chicks aren't hot either, believe me, they just manage to cover it up really well with make up. I've seen pics of the Bellas without make up and they look like some disgusting gypsies.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

smackdownfreakxx said:


> Those Bella chicks aren't hot either, believe me, they just manage to cover it up really well with make up. I've seen pics of the Bellas without make up and they look like some disgusting gypsies.


I don't think they look good with make up


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

CAT IN THE HAT said:


> *How the fuck does Daniel Bryan keep pulling sexy ass chicks???* This dude has no swag whatsoever, on top of that he's ugly. That Bella chick has no standards.


It's probably because he's a nice guy, and his sex appeal is undeniable. Stop hating on da GAWD


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> In what way? *Is for the fact that she looks like a average-looking 13 year old girl, who dresses like a boy, and is so unconvincing that she looks like she could be Daniel Bryan's little sister. Not her girlfriend. *


Maybe posters around here are 13 yo and imagine AJ as a perfect 13yo girl, while Bellas are 20+ skanks? :lmao

unk


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

CAT IN THE HAT said:


> How the fuck does Daniel Bryan keep pulling sexy ass chicks??? This dude has no swag whatsoever, on top of that he's ugly. That Bella chick has no standards.


u mad?


----------



## CAT IN THE HAT (Dec 7, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> u mad?


Mad about what???


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

These girls have a thing for workrate, eh? Nikki dates Dolph and Brie dates Bryan? Weird..

Anyway, does anyone else feel that AJ will dump Bryan at Mania right before Sheamus kicks his head off?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow, I didn't know they're dating. That's awesome for D. Bryan as I would be satisfied dating either Bella Twin.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Which one has that tattoo near her stomach?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Can you imagin how awesome a wrestler like Bryan must be in bed?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Can you imagin how awesome a wrestler like Bryan must be in bed?


ROFL


----------



## The German Suplex (Aug 20, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> In what way? Is for the fact that she looks like a average-looking 13 year old girl, who dresses like a boy, and is so unconvincing that she looks like she could be Daniel Bryan's little sister. Not her girlfriend.


What I would've done to live wherever you live when I was 13...


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I like how Daniel Bryan keeps proving WWEs original thoughts of him wrong time and time again.

Didn't WWE make a big deal that Daniel Bryan couldn't get a girl because he was too much of a nerd?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

The German Suplex said:


> What I would've done to live wherever you live when I was 13...


this. AJ at worst looks like an 18 year-old, and there's nothing wrong with that. Her pussy probably tight too


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I like how Daniel Bryan keeps proving WWEs original thoughts of him wrong time and time again.
> 
> Didn't WWE make a big deal that Daniel Bryan couldn't get a girl because he was too much of a nerd?


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

Xander45 said:


> I can't really tell the difference to be honest, but I've not studied them that hard.
> 
> *But Brie looks so much better in this pic than she does in any of the photo shoots I have seen of them where they're smothered in makeup.*


Word, I know appearances don't relate to personality, but she actually looks like someone you could actually date and have a relationship with. She looks...normal. Bryan's a stud and with standards, I approve of this relationship (and it needs my approval).

Oh, and this ain't no angle, at most it's the bookers ribbing Dragon.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

D-Bry is like Rick Rude, Rick Martel and The Godfather all rolled into one man.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tony Tornado said:


> Which one has that tattoo near her stomach?


Brie.



ecabney said:


> this. AJ at worst looks like an 18 year-old, and there's nothing wrong with that. Her pussy probably tight too


AJ wishes she looked 18 years old. She's looks very young (which is usually a compliment to women but not when they look 10 years younger than they actually are) and I find it hilarious that someone like her would want to become a professional wrestler - but more power to her I guess.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

D-bry is fucking legend! alpha male of the locker-room. hes gonna be the next taker. i got mad respect for this guy, both bellas are super hot.

i gotta admit i feel a bit disapointed when i see wrestlers ugly girlfriends. like hhh was dating chyna (when she had the man jaw) or punk dating glamazon. anyone seen cenas dog ugly wife? looks like bryans got cena beat in nearly every area. cena, d-bry is comin fo your spot *****!


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

They look so cute together. Really happy for Bryan.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

RiZE said:


> These girls have a thing for workrate, eh? Nikki dates Dolph and Brie dates Bryan? Weird..
> 
> Anyway, does anyone else feel that AJ will dump Bryan at Mania right before Sheamus kicks his head off?


I don't think Dolph dates Nikki anymore. Nikki Bella dates a Australian rugby player.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> AJ wishes she looked 18 years old. She's looks very young (which is usually a compliment to women but not when they look 10 years younger than they actually are) and I find it hilarious that someone like her would want to become a professional wrestler - but more power to her I guess.


AJ is lucky she's a girl because a guy with an equivalent, tiny physique wouldn't have a chance in hell.

I respect her for being a life long fan that worked hard, but for the life of me will never find her sexually attractive. It just creeps me out, she looks too young. It's probably made worse by standing next to women on the roster selected for cup size (whether real or fake), shapeliness of their hips, tiny waists and long legs.

I don't get how anyone can find that physique attractive, but hell a lot of people find Kaitlyn to be sexy too and I don't see it at all...

And lol at all of these people calling D-Bryan a "pimp" or "da man"...

How do you know Nikki Bella doesn't just have game? I hope you are just as complimentary towards any of the women that happen to pull off some attractive men, but more than likely you'll just pile on and call them sluts like you do Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crowking said:


> How do you know Nikki Bella doesn't just have game? I hope you are just as complimentary towards any of the women that happen to pull off some attractive men, but more than likely you'll just pile on and call them sluts like you do Kelly Kelly.


What? 

I totally don't get what you're trying to say here (perhaps it's the way you worded it..) By the way, I only call Kelly Kelly a slut because she's got a backstage reputation of being one, and I can't stand her.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

EdgeHeadBellaFan said:


> I don't think Dolph dates Nikki anymore. Nikki Bella dates a Australian rugby player.


You sure about that?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RiZE said:


> These girls have a thing for workrate, eh? Nikki dates Dolph and Brie dates Bryan? Weird..
> 
> Anyway, does anyone else feel that AJ will dump Bryan at Mania right before Sheamus kicks his head off?


Apparently they got workrate in the ring and in the sheets.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Apparently they got workrate in the ring and in the sheets.


You know it's true, bro. "Bryan can go﻿ downstairs, he can put you on your back in a minute without you even knowin' it."






Nikki should've gone for Christian instead of Ziggler though because he "can go all night long."


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

Crowking said:


> made worse by standing next to women on the roster selected for cup size (whether real or fake), shapeliness of their hips, tiny waists and long legs.



AJs got shapely hips, ass, waist and legs. if she had high heels on and was dolled up like some of the others i doubt you would of said any of that. as far as tits go, shes doing pretty well compared to the other girls for natural size. most of the (ridiculously) big tits are fake. aj's got a great body, just scaled down alot, which, alot of guys happen to like as a smaller girl is more feminine. its not rocket science. 

if she was built like a 13 yr old she would have no ass, no hips, flat chest, wide waist, big head. she got none of that.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

RevolverSnake said:


> Can you imagin how awesome a wrestler like Bryan must be in bed?


This is probably him:


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> What?
> 
> I totally don't get what you're trying to say here (perhaps it's the way you worded it..) By the way, I only call Kelly Kelly a slut because she's got a backstage reputation of being one, and I can't stand her.


ETA- I got my bellas confused.

I just generally think it's stupid to see people calling Bryan a pimp for dating a diva. They all date each other. Who else are they going to meet on the road 24/7?




ultimatekrang said:


> AJs got shapely hips, ass, waist and legs. if she had high heels on and was dolled up like some of the others i doubt you would of said any of that. as far as tits go, shes doing pretty well compared to the other girls for natural size. most of the (ridiculously) big tits are fake. aj's got a great body, just scaled down alot, which, alot of guys happen to like as a smaller girl is more feminine. its not rocket science.
> 
> if she was built like a 13 yr old she would have no ass, no hips, flat chest, wide waist, big head. she got none of that.


Sorry but no. She doesn't. I don't call what AJ has hips and ass.

She's a certain type. I don't think she's ugly, but she certainly doesn't have the womanly look of the other divas on the roster.

And I'm not hating on the girl, standing out is good in wrestling. It gets you noticed, it's just that its incredibly noticeable that she looks like a kid standing next to the other women, and that's due to her figure and possibly a bit to do with her clothing choices. If you took for example, Ashley Massaro (who I don't find attractive in the least. but had those plastered on boobs and some ass) and dressed her in the same clothing as AJ her body would still look like a bangin' mature female. If you took Candice Michelle or Mickie James and put them in the same outfit as AJ, no one would make cracks about them looking like they are 14.

There's a reason why so many people think AJ looks underage. It's not because she's ugly, malnourished, or any other insulting description I can think of--but she just does not have a womanly figure. She's female alright, very pretty, but put her next to any of your classic divas like Sunny, Trish, Torrie, Stacy Keibler etc... yea. She looks like a child.


----------



## CAT IN THE HAT (Dec 7, 2011)

Look at AJ in this pic bro. You telling me you wouldn't hit that


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crowking said:


> Oh I was just laughing at people complimenting Bryan for landing Nikki. Maybe Bryan's a catch in real life and she was lucky to land him. :lol
> 
> She dated Dolph Ziggler before that, so she must have some type of taste and standards.


Except you quoted me and said something about I would probably view them (I have no idea who you were referring to) in the same way I view Kelly Kelly? 

He's dating Brie though apparently. Some people say Nikki's still dating Dolph Ziggler although I doubt it.

I don't know why Bryan is so popular with the ladies all of sudden. The cynic me wants to belive she's only with him because he's the World Champion, and therefore he has alot of status and importance in the company right now that she could leech off (in addition to a bigger paycheck). However I don't want to think that my favorite diva is a gold digger. She most likely isn't, and given much of nice person she is in real life I would say their relationship is very meaningful. I've heard Daniel Bryan is a nice person in real life too, so they're probably a good match, I just can't stand Bryan's on-screen character and I don't want to see a storyline involving them.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Except you quoted me and said something about I would probably view them (I have no idea who you were referring to) in the same way I view Kelly Kelly?
> 
> He's dating Brie though apparently. Some people say Nikki's still dating Dolph Ziggler although I doubt it.
> 
> I don't know why Bryan is so popular with the ladies all of sudden. The cynic me wants to belive she's only with him because he's the World Champion, and therefore he has alot of status and importance in the company right now that she could leech off (in addition to a bigger paycheck). However I don't want to think that my favorite diva is a gold digger. She most likely isn't, and given much of nice person she is in real life I would say their relationship is very meaningful. I've heard Daniel Bryan is a nice person in real life too, so they're probably a good match, I just can't stand Bryan's on-screen character and I don't want to see a storyline involving them.


Nah I actually wasn't referring to you--that was an accident on my part sorry. Was thinking about one of the posters on the previous page when I wrote that. Some brain diarrhea prevented me from properly quoting the right people.

I'm hoping they won't do a storyline with DB and the Bellas I actually liked whatever they were doing between the Bellas and Alberto Del Rio, but he's going no where it seems.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

CAT IN THE HAT said:


> Look at AJ in this pic bro. You telling me you wouldn't hit that


Shhhhhhheeeee looooooooks 14 to meeeeeeee.


Why is that so hard to understand?

Just because you'd hit it doesn't mean I would.

You should be happy. There's more AJ-like tail for you out there to be interested in...

and no her figure does nothing for me.

Sorry.

((Again, be glad about this, if we were living in cave you wouldn't have to worry about beating me over the head with a rock to win her favor, because I wouldn't be interested...)

ETA- Also she *does* look very cute there.

BUT I've commented before in other threads where people posted some cyber girl or bikini model with a similar build that I didn't find that body type attractive...for the exact same reasons. It's nothing against her personally. She's just not my type...bro.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crowking said:


> Nah I actually wasn't referring to you--that was an accident on my part sorry. Was thinking about one of the posters on the previous page when I wrote that. Some brain diarrhea prevented me from properly quoting the right people.
> 
> I'm hoping they won't do a storyline with DB and the Bellas I actually liked whatever they were doing between the Bellas and Alberto Del Rio, but he's going no where it seems.]


Ok, no problem. 

I didn't like where they were going with the Alberto Del angle, but now I'm intrigued to where it could of gone if Alberto Del Rio didn't get injured (most likely no where...). Also I would of taken that angle over a storyline with Daniel Bryan any day.



Crowking said:


> Shhhhhhheeeee looooooooks 14 to meeeeeeee.
> 
> 
> Why is that so hard to understand?
> ...


This.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

CAT IN THE HAT said:


> Look at AJ in this pic bro. You telling me you wouldn't hit that


Personally, I'd hit it so hard whoever pulled me out would be crowned King of England.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Also, I think it's pretty funny that AJ HERSELF has tweeted about getting hit on by disgusting men BECAUSE they think she is underage...like, that starts as their pick-up line.

Given that, it's not that far-fetched that someone on the other end of the scale would be turned off by her younger appearance.

Back to Daniel Bryan, I really doubt that his personal relationship is being turned into a love angle. I think this is just a dirt sheet writer who found photos on tumblr and had a brain fart. The Bellas have yet to do anything unusual that would point them towards having a romantic relationship with Daniel Bryan, other than putting the face over, which is what they ALWAYS do because they are heels.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Solid_Rob said:


> Personally, I'd hit it so hard whoever pulled me out would be crowned King of England.


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Anyways, a bella entering the scene is a sure fire way to putting DB back in the mid card, so I am truly against the idea. Also I still don't understand the one bella is hotter than the other. And I think somebody posted DB has standards because he chose a certain one over the other. Umm, they look the same.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

wow Brie looks cuter in those pics then anytime ive seen her on Raw. Bryan is lucky but still he should have hooked up with Kaitlyn


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

lucky bastard


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

Solid_Rob said:


> Personally, I'd hit it so hard whoever pulled me out would be crowned King of England.


:lmao ain't that the truth, AJ is hawt.
Bryan got that swagger man, he's a playa.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Bryan should've been fucking Nikki. She has more cushin' for the pushin'.

I think it's funny that they were previously in a storyline together, and now Bryan IS dating one of the Bellas. Now his real-life GF is jobbing to his kayfabe GF. Double irony.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

I wouldn't hit on any of the Bella's.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

Crowking said:


> ETA- I got my bellas confused.
> 
> I just generally think it's stupid to see people calling Bryan a pimp for dating a diva. They all date each other. Who else are they going to meet on the road 24/7?
> 
> ...


dude, you are just simply wrong. if shes not to your tastes that is absaloutely fine, i personally think she would look better with a bit more meat. but to say she doesnt have a womanly figure or less so than other divas is simply wrong most of the women on the roster are more manly than womanly, they are a bit muscled. its not womanly at all, its manly. im not saying theres anything wrong with that, but by definition, its not feminine dude. and most of them have fake tits, which, is cheating. u can see by that bikini pic shes got curves in the right places, shes just small and slim. 

the only ones out the divas you listed that i can rate is stacy. she doesnt have fake tits and she is natural and womanly.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

i personally prefered this look.








straight black hair, less fake tan, not as toned, non teenager style ring gear.

but i understand that wwes got a family audience so thats who her gimmick is aimed at. but this version^ i would wife.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Solid_Rob said:


> Personally, I'd hit it so hard whoever pulled me out would be crowned King of England.


:lmao

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Solid_Rob again


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

"Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!"


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Bryan is super over as a heel

Hope he applies the cross -face on AJ:
Double benefit 
1.Bryan gets more heat
2.AJ gets over


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Solid_Rob said:


> Personally, I'd hit it so hard whoever pulled me out would be crowned King of England.


:lmao the WOW section has started to spill over into other sections now


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

-Extra- said:


> Oh and the photos:


Lol at d-bry doing a blowjob motion. Anyway I like this possible feud...yes! yes! yes!


----------



## Syryn (Sep 22, 2008)

Solid_Rob said:


> Personally, I'd hit it so hard whoever pulled me out would be crowned King of England.


Quote of the year! :lmao


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

Daniel Bryan isn't a real Champions until he has gotten the twins in the sack at the same time. Someone's gotta confirm this shit.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

ultimatekrang said:


> dude, you are just simply wrong. if shes not to your tastes that is absaloutely fine, i personally think she would look better with a bit more meat. but to say she doesnt have a womanly figure or less so than other divas is simply wrong most of the women on the roster are more manly than womanly, they are a bit muscled. its not womanly at all, its manly. im not saying theres anything wrong with that, but by definition, its not feminine dude. and most of them have fake tits, which, is cheating. u can see by that bikini pic shes got curves in the right places, shes just small and slim.
> 
> the only ones out the divas you listed that i can rate is stacy. she doesnt have fake tits and she is natural and womanly.


I'm not wrong.

AJ herself has said that guys have hit on her thinking she is underage.

I guess she was just imagining it?

And everyone who says they think she looks too young is just nitpicking?

Yea...no.

Look, you think she's womanly and gorgeous and would hit it till your dick fell off and I wouldn't.

Just accept that. I've accepted your preferences and the world didn't end.


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> AJ must squash them ASAP.


This


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I think Nikki's thicker, has a sexier voice, and just has more sex appeal.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

ultimatekrang said:


> D-bry is fucking legend! alpha male of the locker-room. hes gonna be the next taker. i got mad respect for this guy, both bellas are super hot.
> 
> i gotta admit i feel a bit disapointed when i see wrestlers ugly girlfriends. like hhh was dating chyna (when she had the man jaw) or *punk dating glamazon*. anyone seen cenas dog ugly wife? looks like bryans got cena beat in nearly every area. cena, d-bry is comin fo your spot *****!


Da hell? Beth is smokin'. Anyway, good for Brie, Bryan's one prime piece of real estate, and he hasn't degraded his value by sleeping with everyone. Lets compare Bryan to Punk, bagging Bryan is a prize, Punk? Eh, not so much.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Phrederic said:


> Da hell? Beth is smokin'. Anyway, good for Brie, Bryan's one prime piece of real estate, and he hasn't degraded his value by sleeping with everyone. Lets compare Bryan to Punk, bagging Bryan is a prize, Punk? Eh, not so much.


I know right, at this rate Punk is going to start getting slut chants.

Not really.

But I can dream.

:mark:


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Phrederic said:


> Da hell? Beth is smokin'. Anyway, good for Brie, Bryan's one prime piece of real estate, and he hasn't degraded his value by sleeping with everyone. Lets compare Bryan to Punk, bagging Bryan is a prize, Punk? Eh, not so much.


In all honesty, it wouldn't suprise me if Punk tried to hook up with one of the Bella's at least once. That man's even gotta reputation of being a man whore on the indy scene. Most of the divas are gullable and will pretty much date any guy in the buisness if they ask them out. Cody Rhodes has had his share of WWE pie as well.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

olympiadewash said:


> In all honesty, it wouldn't suprise me if Punk tried to hook up with one of the Bella's at least once. That man's even gotta reputation of being a man whore on the indy scene. *Most of the divas are gullable* and will pretty much date any guy in the buisness if they ask them out. Cody Rhodes has had his share of WWE pie as well.


What makes you say that? You could get a nice push if your boyfriend's a somebody and pulling for you.

That's why Kelly Kelly's the top diva 8*D


----------



## User *** (Mar 18, 2012)

Phrederic said:


> Da hell? Beth is smokin'. Anyway, good for Brie, Bryan's one prime piece of real estate, and he hasn't degraded his value by sleeping with everyone. * Lets compare Bryan to Punk, bagging Bryan is a prize, Punk? Eh, not so much.*


And why is that? Is Punk not "hot" enough for brie?

Bitch got tiny tits btw.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Crowking said:


> I know right, at this rate Punk is going to start getting slut chants.
> 
> Not really.
> 
> ...


CM Hoeski *clap clap clap*


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Well well well my hat goes off to Mr. Bryan. Bree Bella. Kudos.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't think this spoiler is true, as I think Nikki Bella turned face on Smackdown, saying that she wish Team Teddy wins at WM, while Brie is hoping that Johnny wins. After the match, The Bella Twins cut a promo.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

hadoboy said:


> I don't think this spoiler is true, as I think Nikki Bella turned face on Smackdown, saying that she wish Team Teddy wins at WM, while Brie is hoping that Johnny wins. After the match, The Bella Twins cut a promo.


When did this happen? On this weeks SmackDown?

Although I wouldn't look too much into it. WWE don't really care much for the heel/face dynamic when it comes to the Divas Division. One recent example of this can be seen in this video: 







In this video The Bella Twins who are heels, shouldn't of been supporting Zack Ryder who's obviously a face.


----------



## vamp1ro (Jan 20, 2009)

Divas really haven't mattered much to major storylines since the Edge/Lita/Matt Hardy storyline. I really don't see why they even bother anymore. Side note: no wrestler/diva combo will ever live up to the work we got out of Savage/Liz.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I am really happy for Brie and Daniel B. I wish them the best of luck as a couple. 

One more thing, Daniel B. You lucky bastard!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

Nostalgia said:


> When did this happen? On this weeks SmackDown?
> 
> Although I wouldn't look too much into it. WWE don't really care much for the heel/face dynamic when it comes to the Divas Division. One recent example of this can be seen in this video:
> 
> ...


Yep it was on this weeks Smackdown. It aired like hours ago over here in Australia. Nikki was actually very good on the microphone and even got the crowd behind her (it didn't really sound fake.)She got the crowd to spell and chant Teddy's name.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

hadoboy said:


> Yep it was on this weeks Smackdown. It aired like hours ago over here in Australia. Nikki was actually very good on the microphone and even got the crowd behind her (it didn't really sound fake.)She got the crowd to spell and chant Teddy's name.


Well I hope they don't break them up by turning one of them face. They're my favorite divas on the roster, and they're only divas I like, and they're the only divas who got me interested in the divas division again after years of ignoring it when they turned heel in early 2011. So to break them up by potentially turning one of them face, would be an awful decision. I've never liked any diva as a face, and they need to be heel. If they turn Nikki face, and keep the clearly better Brie Heel, then that isn't the worst decision, but still they shouldn't turn any of them face.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

-Extra- said:


> IMO Nikki has an awkward face shape, the other (Brie) looks a lot more feminine and beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. Brie is the hotter one.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

Nostalgia said:


> Well I hope they don't break them up by turning one of them face. They're my favorite divas on the roster, and they're only divas I like, and they're the only divas who got me interested in the divas division again after years of ignoring it when they turned heel in early 2011. So to break them up by potentially turning one of them face, would be an awful decision. I've never liked any diva as a face, and they need to be heel. If they turn Nikki face, and keep the clearly better Brie Heel, then that isn't the worst decision, but still they shouldn't turn any of them face.


I always thought that Nikki Bella was the better worker? She can wrestle ten times better then Brie and can work the microphone much better as well. I still have no idea why they put the Diva's Championship on Brie when Nikki was clearly the more talented out of the two. But then again, when you are facing off against Kelly Kelly, it really doesn't matter how talented you are or you aren't, the match is going to be pretty bad.


----------



## BigFatRoss (Mar 12, 2012)

How did a basement dwelling bearded skinny nerd like Bryan get a Bella to go out with him?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

hadoboy said:


> I always thought that Nikki Bella was the better worker? She can wrestle ten times better then Brie and can work the microphone much better as well. I still have no idea why they put the Diva's Championship on Brie when Nikki was clearly the more talented out of the two. But then again, when you are facing off against Kelly Kelly, it really doesn't matter how talented you are or you aren't, the match is going to be pretty bad.


Well, I think Brie's the better worker but I guess that's all subjective. However when you make gross over-exaggerations such as she's an 10 times better worker, that's simply untrue. Who's the better worker is irrelevant when they're both not good workers to begin with, and I mainly consider Brie to be better twin because I find her the more attractive one. 

Anyway I just finished watching Nikki's on SmackDown, and I've got to say that was cringe-worthy. Nikki's better on the microphone? OK... I hope to god they don't turn her face.


----------



## Walshy (Mar 19, 2012)

Once upon a time one of the bella's did a suplex, but I don't remember which one.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

BigFatRoss said:


> How did a basement dwelling bearded skinny nerd like Bryan get a Bella to go out with him?


Basically because he's not a basement dwelling skinny nerd. All of those are kayfabe created traits for Bryan. He's actually bulked up quite a bit and definitely has more mass than guys like cody rhodes and dolph ziggler. And it's obvious why, he's got a humble yet confident charm about himself that chicks always dig.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

dabossb said:


> Basically because he's not a basement dwelling skinny nerd. All of those are kayfabe created traits for Bryan. He's actually bulked up quite a bit and *definitely has more mass than guys like cody rhodes* and dolph ziggler. And it's obvious why, he's got a humble yet confident charm about himself that chicks always dig.


Not too sure about that. Cody's also bulked up quite a bit recently.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

peowulf said:


> Exactly. Brie is the hotter one.


Was watching them both on SD just a while ago, and one of them was talking about how she was rooting for team Teddy, had no idea which one was talking. Also I see no signs of this storyline yet. Probably set for post MANIA. Bellas looked hot thou, those thighs and body can go for days. (Y)(Y)(Y) for DB tbh.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Was watching them both on SD just a while ago, and one of them was talking about how she was rooting for team Teddy, had no idea which one was talking. Also I see no signs of this storyline yet. Probably set for post MANIA. Bellas looked hot thou, those thighs and body can go for days. (Y)(Y)(Y) for DB tbh.


Nikki was the one who was rooting for Team Teddy in that cringe-worthy promo she cut. 

And yeah, I hope this proposed storyline doesn't happen.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> Nikki was the one who was rooting for Team Teddy in that cringe-worthy promo she cut.
> 
> And yeah, I hope this proposed storyline doesn't happen.


Tbh, she was ok even thou I was expecting to cringe, I didn't. If anybody was cringe worthy, HONESTLY as a big fan, it was Sheamus. You can tell he has a hard time being this happy go lucky face character. But to be fair, he is dealing with this DB lovey dovey stuff, and needs to break off into the real ME scene post MANIA.

Edit: Prissy is the wrong word to use. LOL


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Tbh, she was ok even thou I was expecting to cringe, I didn't. If anybody was cringe worthy, HONESTLY as a big fan, it was Sheamus. You can tell he has a hard time being this happy prissy go lucky face character. But to be fair, he is dealing with this DB lovey dovey stuff, and needs to break off into the real ME scene post MANIA.


Perhaps it wasn't as bad as I thought, but I'm just pissed that WWE are toying with the idea of possibly breaking up my favorite divas. However, if there's one thing that was more cringe-worthy than her promo, isn't wasn't Sheamus or Daniel Bryan, but rather it was AJ telling us what a great lover Daniel Bryan is. :side:

I can't believe I actually sat through that promo. Never again...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> Perhaps it wasn't as bad as I thought, but I'm just pissed that WWE are toying with the idea of possibly breaking up my favorite divas. However, if there's one thing that was more cringe-worthy than her promo, isn't wasn't Sheamus or Daniel Bryan, but rather it was AJ telling us what a great lover Daniel Bryan is. :side:
> 
> I can't believe I actually sat through that promo. Never again...


LOL, must have all the pauses.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

For someone reason, the combination of AJ saying what a great lover DB is and his epic beard, reminded me of those SNL skits Will Ferrell did. When he turns face, DB should copy Will Ferrell in this vid.


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm guessing it's a bit early to cross off 'The Bellas split up and feud' in my signature? 
Soon enough I'll be able to, though, since Nikki is clearly in the process of turning face. No heel would ever support Team Teddy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Audacity said:


> *I'm guessing it's a bit early to cross off 'The Bellas split up and feud' in my signature?*
> Soon enough I'll be able to, though, since Nikki is clearly in the process of turning face. No heel would ever support Team Teddy.


Yes. Although it doesn't matter because they're probably going to break them up eventually. Fuck WWE for even teasing a break up between the two.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

BigFatRoss said:


> How did a basement dwelling bearded skinny nerd like Bryan get a Bella to go out with him?


Umad? :troll


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

New photos surfaced of them walking hand in hand while a bunch of marks asking for them to sign a shit load of stuff to sell on ebay... ahaha, they didn't look too amused


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

I get the feeling that Yes! Yes! Yes! thing goes beyond WWE at times lol.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

corfend said:


> Not too sure about that. Cody's also bulked up quite a bit recently.


Cody's really toned, but not as bulky as Bryan I don't think. I think Cody is around Dolph's size!


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

dabossb said:


> Cody's really toned, but not as bulky as Bryan I don't think. I think Cody is around Dolph's size!


"toned" is not a real thing fyi i'm guessing what you mean is he has a low body fat % and is ripped. The difference between him and D-Bry is Bryan bulked up naturally, so he has some extra body fat from it, Cody did a steroid cycle in the last year to get bigger and gained 0 fat from it, thats why he's still as ripped as when he was smaller a year or so ago.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Bryan wasnt dating the Bellas on screen, they hung around him a lot and turned heel when they found him snogging Gail Kim,. If dirtsheets want to get taken seriously you'd think they'd do RESEARCH before posting stories


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Simply Flawless said:


> Bryan wasnt dating the Bellas on screen, they hung around him a lot and turned heel when they found him snogging Gail Kim,. If dirtsheets want to get taken seriously you'd think they'd do RESEARCH before posting stories


They went on a double date with him and Bateman, so yes they were dating him on-screen.

However, the current storyline has nothing to do with a real-life relationship, nor have they hinted at a relationship between a bella and Bryan taking place, so the report is wrong.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> However, the current storyline has nothing to do with a real-life relationship, nor have they hinted at a relationship between a bella and Bryan taking place, so the report is wrong.


Or this dreaded storyline might happen after WrestleMania, when Bryan won't longer be the World Champion and when he's used up his rematch clause.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Well considering he will retain, I doubt this storyline will go anywhere.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> Well considering he will retain, I doubt this storyline will go anywhere.


Well I don't think he's got a hope in hell of retaining at WrestleMania, but either way I don't want this storyline to happen.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

By the way, it was probably Brie Bella who put the pictures up as they are personal pictures and they originated on the Bella twins official site. In fact, she's taken down the "make out" pictures and left in the non-suspicious friendly pictures. I think she probably got heat from creative for reacting to a storyline relationship that was getting serious momentum, got jealous, made a rash decision and tried to "mark her territory".


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

vanboxmeer said:


> By the way, it was probably Brie Bella who put the pictures up as they are personal pictures and they originated on the Bella twins official site. In fact, she's taken down the "make out" pictures and left in the non-suspicious friendly pictures. I think she probably got heat from creative for reacting to a storyline relationship that was getting serious momentum, got jealous, made a rash decision and tried to "mark her territory".


Yeah, I hate that she put those pictures up. I would rather believe that AJ/Bryan were really in a relationship than know who he is dating in real life, it takes away from the imagination of the storyline. These people should live their wrestling lives in public and only personal lives in private.(honestly)


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

vanboxmeer said:


> By the way, it was probably Brie Bella who put the pictures up as they are personal pictures and they originated on the Bella twins official site. In fact, she's taken down the "make out" pictures and left in the non-suspicious friendly pictures. I think she probably got heat from creative for reacting to a storyline relationship that was getting serious momentum, got jealous, made a rash decision and tried to "mark her territory".


Lol, yeah that is what I was thinking, the pics only surfaced after the AJ and Daniel Bryan pairing were becoming more serious on screen.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> Yeah, I hate that she put those pictures up. I would rather believe that AJ/Bryan were really in a relationship than know who he is dating in real life, it takes away from the imagination of the storyline. These people should live their wrestling lives in public and only personal lives in private.(honestly)


I hope you're being sarcastic, if you're not than somebody needs to sit you down and tell you the truth about pro wrestling.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

So D-Bryan and one of the Bellas are dating and D-Bryan is kissing on AJ and Brie is fine with that. Seems legit.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I hope you're being sarcastic, if you're not than somebody needs to sit you down and tell you the truth about pro wrestling.


I obviously know the truth about pro wrestling, but I still miss when I could believe what I saw was real.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Living Tribunal said:


> So D-Bryan and one of the Bellas are dating and D-Bryan is kissing on AJ and Brie is fine with that. Seems legit.


Ever heard of acting before?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Living Tribunal said:


> So D-Bryan and one of the Bellas are dating and D-Bryan is kissing on AJ and Brie is fine with that. Seems legit.






You're telling me if you got the chance to kiss AJ cause of your job and your GF wouldn't get mad at you, you wouldn't do it?


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Sidewinder400 said:


> You're telling me if you got the chance to kiss AJ cause of your job and your GF wouldn't get mad at you, you wouldn't do it?


You guys are real freaks when it comes to some of these divas.

It's a fucking job.

Who the hell cares?

You think any sane actor sits at home crying about their boyfriend or girlfriend making out with someone for a fucking movie?

jesus.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

As long as it doesn't cause any real life problems with Bellas-AJ, then its fine. Cause we all know WWE loves the bellas so much, so even if Beth,Natalya had a big problem with the bellas, WWE will always side with the bellas


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

How old are these people who think work related acting kissing is serious? A kiss is a big deal in middle school don't get how people can oooh and ahhh over that.


----------



## Pinero21 (Jan 31, 2012)

D.Bryan is pimping all the divas. Anyone remember him and Gail Kim a few years back? Lol


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Yeah, that was terrible. How do you leave the bellas for that ugly thing? Ugh.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Crowking said:


> You guys are real freaks when it comes to some of these divas.
> 
> It's a fucking job.
> 
> ...


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Tony Tornado said:


>


lmao


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

https://twitter.com/#!/thebellatwins/status/187686472256733185



> Enjoy the Las Vegas sun!! Getting very spoiled today  Xxoo Brie


D-Bry turning a ho into a housewife!


----------

